
Ask HN: Can you be tracked by a CDN? - hnreader24
Hi, I am a hobby techie and wanted to know if a CDN, like Google&#x27;s 1e100.net, can track you from resources it provides on other websites, even if you use adblockers&#x2F;tracking protection? For example, I sign into my Gmail in Chrome, and also visit a site in Firefox that loads jQuery from https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ajax.googleapis.com. I have noticed both Gmail and any website that loads a font or any script or even image from Google&#x27;s hosting makes connections to 1e100.net. Can Google assume that user@gmail.com also likes to visit neowin.net (albeit different browsers, no flash&#x2F;LSO cookies) every morning?<p>Thanks. Apologies in advance if such questions are not allowed.
======
c0nducktr
There's an add-on for Firefox called Decentraleyes that is supposed to help
combat this tracking.

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/decentraleyes...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/decentraleyes/)

------
pravula
yes. Same IP.

